# GB DTG print issue



## haliq2009 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi All

I have a DIY epson 600 dtg purchased from uk but the issue is that the Printer works but having a problem with image height when printing
height of the image is stretched and it prints even after the platen had gone passed the print head any advise to solve this. 

Thanks


----------



## bebe (Oct 13, 2007)

Have asked the same question on the facebook group "gb dtg printer group" but has been banned immediately. Can say that the group was started by www.gb-dtg.co.uk and I was invited as member for ten days ago.From there I bought a dtg p600 printer and I had same issue as yours.It was quite natural to ask this question on the facebook group, but it seems that it has been a difficult question for him who sold the printer. The result was that I was banned from the facebook group and received no answer to my question. If you can not ask questions to those who sell a product, to whom can you ask questions?


----------



## printshop24 (Jan 6, 2018)

bebe said:


> Have asked the same question on the facebook group "gb dtg printer group" but has been banned immediately. Can say that the group was started by www.gb-dtg.co.uk and I was invited as member for ten days ago.From there I bought a dtg p600 printer and I had same issue as yours.It was quite natural to ask this question on the facebook group, but it seems that it has been a difficult question for him who sold the printer. The result was that I was banned from the facebook group and received no answer to my question. If you can not ask questions to those who sell a product, to whom can you ask questions?


We have 3 of gb-dtg printer. 2 from one year and last one bought couple of months ago.we never had that issue.when you bought your one ? is it still under warranty ? have you emailed them directly about this issue before sharing on fb group? i'm sure they will fix any issue for free if its under warranty and with a small fee after the warranty.


----------

